
Ask HN: 2D Game Programming - rublev
How do I get good at 2D game programming quick? I&#x27;m currently super deep into web and haven&#x27;t touched anything else in a decade. Years ago I wrote some game cheats in ways of simple aimbots and whatnot for Doom and Quake but I can&#x27;t remember anything related to games at all.<p>What are some starting points? Websites&#x2F;Communities&#x2F;&#x27;go-to&#x27; texts? I&#x27;m not looking for 500 page books but maybe YouTube videos or some quick starts to get my bearings again.
======
claudiug
unity 2d They have a lot of tutorials, video tutorials

